# Qeustion regarding certain breeder.



## Bonjowr (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm from Belgium and recently came across a man selling tortoises nearby,
i was wondering whether or not he is trustworthy.

I came across a couple of video's of him seen here: 



His website is in the description of the video(Dutch language)

It looks like there is a lot of cabbage being fed(?)
In some of his other videos it also looks like th tortoises have slight pyramiding going on?
He also reccomends the use of hay as a substrate.

Thank you.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not qualified to discuss breeders but those tortoises are being fed endive, not cabbage. Endive is a chicory and safe to feed ias padt of a varied diet.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 26, 2016)

If you are thinking of buying from him, do your homework by reading everything you can on here. 

Then telephone or email him asking questions about how they are raised and his recommendations for enclosure and diet. 

If you don't like the answers you get, stay away! If you're not sure, post both your questions and his answers on here (translated please - few of us speak Flemish  ) and we'll give you an opinion


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 26, 2016)

Please read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread and the care sheets that are available, before you buy a tort, and keep asking questions.

If and when you do buy a tortoise please post a picture of him/her and his/her enclosure.

Good luck!


----------



## DPtortiose (Jul 27, 2016)

Never bought something or spoken with the mentioned breeder (he doesn't visit any shows), but I've not heard anything bad about him.


----------

